

BumpTop: 3D Desktop goes open source - kentf
http://bumptop.github.io/
Here&#x27;s the man himself at TED.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ted.com&#x2F;talks&#x2F;anand_agarawala_demos_his_bumptop_desktop?language=en<p>Nicest guy in the world too.
======
kentf
Here's the man himself at TED.

[http://www.ted.com/talks/anand_agarawala_demos_his_bumptop_d...](http://www.ted.com/talks/anand_agarawala_demos_his_bumptop_desktop?language=en)

Nicest guy in the world too.

